# Maintenance Fee Protection Program?



## Ybah8r (Sep 28, 2013)

I am new to TUG, but a DRI member for several years. I hope I am not asking a question that has already been asked, but I wasn't able to find anything on this topic.

Anyway, we recently stayed at a resort and attended the "owner's update" (AKA sales presentation). During which the sales person said I should be a part of the "maintenance Fee Protection Program". Basically it is the credit card through Interval International / Bank of America where you earn points then can use points to pay for the maintenance fees at DRI. But of course it is currently not a benefit ( I am a silver member), and would need to switch my deeded week to the trust and buy 5,000 more points.

We said no thank you, but I like the idea of using credit card points to soften the blow of the MF bill. 

I couldn't find anything in DRI handbook about a MF protection Program nor affiliation with II credit cards. I called II and they said their credit card can pay for II memberships, but he didn't know any thing about MF dues ( he seemed pretty new and didn't know a lot of things)

Has anyone had any experience with this MF Protection Program? Or is it one of the many lies I was told that day?

Anybody have any thoughts on the II credit card paying for MF?

Anybody have advice on using any credit card points to help with travel/ time shares?

I don't own any other timeshares nor use II much. I am happy with DRI ( other than the sales force).

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 28, 2013)

I use a Discover Card that pays me cash back for purchases.  I use that money for what ever I want, to pay MFs, to help pay for air tix, or anything else I want or need.

Unless one of these other cards would give me an outrageous amount in credits (which we all know they can't or won't) I don't see any reason to change.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 28, 2013)

I use a Capitol One card that pays 1.5% on any travel related expense. And no foreign transaction fee if used out of USA.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 29, 2013)

The last time we were at Williamsburg, DRI offered us a very similar deal.  There was (and is) no mf protection but it was merely a way to earn rewards that could be used to pay mf (and earn more rewards!!). As pointed out, there are other rewards programs that do the same (or better).


----------



## deannak (Sep 30, 2013)

Plus, of course, you can use any of those other credit card rewards programs without switching your deeded week or buying more points.  Amazing how they can spin things, isn't it?


----------



## artringwald (Sep 30, 2013)

A Fidelity American Express will earn you 2% on everything you purchase and automatically deposit the rebates into your account. Of course, many places don't take American Express, but DRI does, so it's like getting 2% off your maintenance fees. :whoopie:

If you always use your week where you own, there's no sense thinking about converting to points. The trust and the Club both add extra overhead, and you're the one that will pay for it with higher MF's and annual Club dues.


----------

